# postable, non postable?



## RAdams (Jun 16, 2009)

what does this mean? 

I was just reading a thread about someones first FP order and several people spoke of postable vs. non postable ends? 


ANY other info or knowledge on how these amazing pes work, or write or what have you would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pipecrafter (Jun 16, 2009)

Postable means that the cap will attach to the tail somehow when writing.  Non-postable means that the cap cannot attach, and will need to be set aside or held while writing.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 16, 2009)

It is a matter of whether the cap will screw on to the end of the barrel or not - the non-writing end of the pen.

Some kits have threads and others do not.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are pictures that show both types commonly available in kits.

Notice how one has threads on each end of the pen for the cap to screw onto, while the other only has threads on one end.

the postable type is more forgiving, since if you are slightly proud of the trim band, its not too noticeable. On the non-postable the junction between the blank and the hardware needs to be much smoother since it tapers, being proad is very noticeable.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 16, 2009)

RAdams said:


> ANY other info or knowledge on how these amazing pes work, or write or what have you would be greatly appreciated.



It is all about preference.  Do you want to hold the cap in your hand or set it on the tabletop when you use the pen, or do you want it to attach.  They all write the same, although weight at the top for a postable pen will be more.  The debate on which is more elegant, again is a matter of personal preference.  Look at Mikes pens as THE example here.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 16, 2009)

one thing that was mentioned to me a while back, was the subtle benefit of a non-postable pen in when someone asks to see your pen.

You remove the top and hand them the pen. Since you are holding the cap, it makes it that much harder fro them to "walk away" with it.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 16, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> one thing that was mentioned to me a while back, was the subtle benefit of a non-postable pen in when someone asks to see your pen.
> 
> You remove the top and hand them the pen. Since you are holding the cap, it makes it that much harder fro them to "walk away" with it.



Mike,
Nice. I like that.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jun 16, 2009)

Theft prevention?? What kind of people do you associate with?

I have always found myself in a bind with the kit fountain pens. 1/2 of the potential customers will want a postable cap and will never buy one without it. 

The problem is that 1/2 of the weight of the pen is in the cap and that is a lot of weight to be swinging around above your hand while writing. Most people writing with a posted kit pen will complain about the weight and the unbalance of the pen making it difficult to control. At least half of them will refuse to buy and unbalanced pen. Another 1/2 of the customers will complain that the threads scratch their hand if they don't post the cap while writing. 

My solution has been to make closed-end pens for the 1/2 who will buy and appreciate a non-postable cap, and ignore the complaints of the rest.


----------



## GouletPens (Jun 16, 2009)

RussFairfield said:


> Theft prevention?? What kind of people do you associate with?
> 
> We are in a bit of a bind with the kit fountain pens. 1/2 of the potential customers will want a postable cap and will never buy one without it.
> 
> ...


 I agree.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 16, 2009)

AHHHH. makes perfect sense. I kinda thought that was the deal, but wanted to clarify. 

I have a CL. AM. rollerball from woodcraft that is "Postable" (woohoo, i already sued my new smarts). I wish it wasnt. 


Allthough, not too long ago, i had a friend that found a pen that was a company incentive or something. it had a company logo burned in the side. it was a lidded, closed end pen and my buddy had put a nasty groove in the wood from posting the lid. I told him that the pen was more or less a "desk pen" meaning you use it at your desk, where you can lay the lid to the side. Meant to make you look like a big shot as you are talking to the person on the other side of the desk. 


To me, any pen with a real lid, be it postable or not, would be a step up from even a cigar or sierra in style, and elegance. My redneck friends sure seem to agree. My cigars and such don't impress anymore, but a laser cut sierra, or a postable Cl. Am. still does the trick!


----------



## GouletPens (Jun 16, 2009)

RAdams said:


> AHHHH. makes perfect sense. I kinda thought that was the deal, but wanted to clarify.
> 
> I have a CL. AM. rollerball from woodcraft that is "Postable" (woohoo, i already sued my new smarts). I wish it wasnt.
> 
> ...


 I hear ya.....exotic woods hardly do it for me now....even stabilized burls are starting to look the same. Now I'm on to worthless casting and casting foreign materials in resins....it's like I'm building up a tolerance and I have to go more and more extreme to get my fix!!:wink:


----------



## RAdams (Jun 16, 2009)

and they say you can't be addicted.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 16, 2009)

For me, I just make whatever the customer asks for!


----------



## chriselle (Jun 16, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> I hear ya.....exotic woods hardly do it for me now....even stabilized burls are starting to look the same. Now I'm on to worthless casting and casting foreign materials in resins....it's like I'm building up a tolerance and I have to go more and more extreme to get my fix!!:wink:



Brian the "junkie"....love it!:biggrin:


----------



## redfishsc (Jun 16, 2009)

RussFairfield said:


> My solution has been to make closed-end pens for the 1/2 who will buy and appreciate a non-postable cap, and ignore the complaints of the rest.




That's exactly my policy. 

I don't even bother making postable fountain pens unless specifically requested. Every fountain pen I make for display is a closed-end, except for the ones with ornate end studs like Statesmen or Emperors.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 16, 2009)

what all do you need to make closed end pens?


----------



## texasfootball21 (Jun 16, 2009)

I believe the post that you were referring you that sparked the question was mine. Looks like the guys already have the problem worked out. 

A lot of my pens are post able, yet I never write with the cap on the back. Never bothers me. As stated before, the non-postable caps don't allow much mistakes to go unnoticed. Being over or under just a tiny amount will show up. Make sure to use those calipers! It's all preference really, make what you like. Or if you're selling the pens, make what sells. 

As for the closed end, I have not tried it yet (hope to get to that soon, as well as casting) but I believe there is a tutorial in the library. I don't think its too expensive/difficult to do. Many use a closed end mandrel from AS. I'm sure someone else will chime in that can better explain this. 

Russ made a very good point, and this is one of the reasons why I am going to try closed end pens. I plan on trying to slowly move from being a "penturner" to a "penmaker" and this is, I believe, a good first step.

Keep asking questions, IAP is my most valued tool in this hobby.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 17, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> For me, I just make whatever the customer asks for!



Exactly. Make a few for your own use and enjoyment. Rest for selling.
However, the suppliers love the guys who make pens just to make pens.


----------



## GouletPens (Jun 17, 2009)

chriselle said:


> Brian the "junkie"....love it!:biggrin:


 I started "using" my pens two years ago, then I had to go to selling them in order to afford my habit...does that make me a 'dealer'?:tongue:


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jun 17, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> I hear ya.....exotic woods hardly do it for me now....even stabilized burls are starting to look the same. Now I'm on to worthless casting and casting foreign materials in resins....it's like I'm building up a tolerance and I have to go more and more extreme to get my fix!!:wink:


 
Segmentation is another good way to keep it fresh.  I've been working on some harder segmented pens, and it has been a lot of fun.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 18, 2009)

Lacking the tools to do decent segmented stuff, I am personally trying to get away from the kits and store bought blanks. I just started casting, and I (one day) will attempt to make a pen all but the transmission, and if i get my way, i will find a way to make it with no parts except the refill. 

I already have some ideas for custom centerbands, and closed end stuff, and i also have some ideas for making nibs. 


I am by nature a super duper cheapskate, so i am currently trying to make the "O ring mandrel" from the tutorial, but i ran into problems not owning a drill chuck for my lathe. Now i have managed to dig up a drill chuck (salvaged from an old cordless drill) but it isn't on a #2 morse taper, so the only way i can use it is in the 4 jaw chuck. I just bought cole jaws and soft jaws so swmbo won't let me buy any more accessories yet.  

That's allright, i am resourceful.


----------



## Dvoigt (Jun 18, 2009)

I go the postable route... no ones says that you HAVE to post it!


----------



## fafow (Jun 22, 2009)

I make what the customer wants.  One customer has made it very clear he only wants postable because he has less chance of losing the cap if it is screwed onto the end.  If he has to hold it or set it aside, there is a greater chance he will forget about it and then walk off without the cap.  Although I don't know how he wouldn't figure out the cap was missing when he tried to put it away.


----------

